
Turbocharge PuTTY with 12 Powerful Add-Ons - voodoochilo
http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/08/turbocharge-putty-with-12-powerful-add-ons-software-for-geeks-3/
======
drKarl
I just use Console2+Cygwin

